
Ask HN: Co-founders living in different countries - andrekorol
Let&#x27;s say I have an idea for a startup and that I want to find a co-founder to help me with developing and launching it to the market. Let&#x27;s also assume that I live in a developing country (e.g., Brazil) and that I want to register the company in the US. Is it too inconvenient for co-founders to live in different countries? If anyone has experience with this or has done something similar, your thoughts and opinions are more than welcome!
======
mtmail
Day to day working will probably be fine. Me and my cofounder live in
different countries and sometimes only meet every 6 months, the rest is Skype.
Share agreements (who owns what in the company) are pretty universal and they
account for shareholders in other countries. But dealing with the tax office
founders might need a tax id in the country the company is based. Thus legally
for example I'm the only person allowed to sign many documents. That's my
experience from Europe, I don't know much about US limited companies.

